# Softchoice (TSE:SO)



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2013)

anyone here ever hold softchoice?


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Love the handle. Welcome to the forum. To answer your question no. To ask you a few do you? should I? why?

Cheers


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Why? That should be obvious.  

Because Jason Donville was on BNN last Wednesday. Softchoice was his top-3 pick. The stock popped 5.5% the next day.

His other top pick, Rifco, had to be halted the next morning.

I gather that Donville has a cult-like following. His stock picks are a self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

He has a good record of identifying great small companies, although he'll get out of names after he recommends them sometimes. I've seen the Donville pop on other stocks - they have come down after he's recommended them - you can see Softchoice is not at a 52 week high. Might be a good name, I'll take a closer look at them.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2013)

well ,the financial reports look good , lots of room to grow the div and the only dirt I could find on the company was they don't seem to pay thier employees enough. Customer reviews are very high and they win many awards.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2013)

nice 20% pop yesterday plus dividend increase more info here http://www.newswire.ca/en/story/1116931/softchoice-announces-increase-to-quarterly-dividend


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Now Softchoice is at a 52 week high, after record results and a 28% increase to the dividend. It's yielding 2.4% now, which is still higher than it was last week even with a +15% pop. 

http://www.newswire.ca/en/story/111...quarter-earnings-increases-quarterly-dividend


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2013)

I hope you bought some Doctrine , when I made this thread.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I didn't, because the yield was too low for me and I'm not really buying at the moment, but they're still at a great price and the yield is getting up there. Definitely one to watch.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2013)

sold my softchoice to buy First Majestic Silver Corp.(TSE:FR) yesterday , time will tell if that was a good move.


----------

